# Unser Teich



## Ulrike1979 (16. Juli 2013)

Ein großes Moin Moin in die Runde! 

Zuerst einmal muss ich sagen, dass ich total begeistert bin von dem Forum und schon viel gelesen habe hier. 

Kurz zu mir und zu dem Vorhaben von meinem Mann und mir: Wir sind beide 33 Jahre alt und haben vor ca. 2 Jahren ein großes Grundstück im schönen Ostfriesland zwischen Leer und dem emsländischen Papenburg erworben und nachdem Haus und Außenanlage fertig sind haben wir nun entschlossen, uns einen Teich zu bauen.

Angefangen hat alles mit einer Kräuterschnecke, die wir im letzten Jahr gebaut haben und der in einem Teich mündet. Anfang diesen Jahres habe ich dann doch nicht wiederstehen können und habe 5 kleine Goldfische gekauft, um dem Teich ein wenig Leben einzuhauchen. 

Hmm... das war allerdings nicht so günstig ... zum Wohle der armen Fische wechsel ich augenblicklich wöchentlich das Wasser! 

Irgendwann kam dann in meinem Kopf die Idee, dass ein größerer Teich auch eine Option wäre. Nachdem ich meinem Mann von der Sache berichtet habe, war er auch begeistert. Er hat sich dann viel mit Kollegen unterhalten, die auch einen Teich besitzen. Nun ja, das klingt nach viel Vorplanung... ist es aber nicht... ihr müsst wissen, dass mein Mann ein absoluter Praktiker ist. Und so verging von ersten Gedanken bis zum ersten Spatenstich gerade mal eine Woche. 
Gestern Abend sah es dann bei uns im Garten so aus:

 

Gestern Abend hat mein Mann sich dann noch entschieden, dass wir einen Teichbereich höher gestalten wollten, in denen wir Pflanzen ansiedeln wollen, die das Wasser auf natürliche Weise reinigen sollen. (Aussage von meinem Mann: "Dann brauche ich nicht die ganze Erde zum Nachbarn bringen!")


Wenn mein Mann so weiterschaufelt wie bislang (was ihr auf dem Foto seht ist das Ergebnis von 3 Abenden) dann bin ich schon fast soweit zu sagen, dass wir am Wochenende schon die Folie in den Teich legen können. Den ganzen technischen Kram hat mein Mann gestern Abend bestellt und die Stromzufuhr kommt heute. Zum Glück hatten wir schon Strom in der Nähe liegen, so dass wir diesen nur verlängern müssen. 

Weiterhin möchte mein Mann selbst einen Bachlauf gestalten. Mein Mann sieht den Teich schon fertig vor sich.... mir fehlt dazu einfach das Vorstellungsvermögen.... bin ja halt auch ne Frau! 

Unser Teich soll später mal ca. 12000 l fassen! 

_Weiter oben sprach ich ja schon von dem Teichbereich den wir höher gestalten wollen und mit Repostionspflanzen bestücken wollen. 

Kann mir jemand verraten, ob ich die Pflanzen in Töpfe einpflanze oder setze ich die Pflanzen so mit Teicherde in den Teich und decke das ganze dann mit kleinen Kieselsteinen ab? 

Kann mir jemand von euch weiterhelfen?_


Liebe Grüße Ulrike


----------



## Kolja (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Hallo Ulrike,

herzlich willkommen hier.

Da bist du also mit einem Schnellbauer zusammen. Das könnte ich ganz schlecht, da ich lieber vorher Informationen hole und plane. 

Die Pflanzen kannst du in Sand-/Lehmgemisch ohne Töpfe und ohne Teicherde pflanzen.

Wie wollt ihr denn den Rand gestalten? Stichwort: Kapillarsperre
Welche Technik hat er denn bestellt? Ich habe keine Ahnung von Technik. Hier gibt es aber viele Diskussionen und Anregungen zu Pumpen etc.
Welche Folie wollt Ihr nehmen?
... und viele Fragen mehr.

Ich weiß ja nicht, wieviel Wissen ihr euch angeeignet habt. Aber das  Basiswissen hier ist während (na eigentlich davor) des Baus und der Fertigstellung immer hilfreich und vermeidet mögliche Fehler.


----------



## muh.gp (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Hallo Ulrike,

Willkommen bei den Teichverrückten!

Sieht ja echt vielversprechend aus! Berichte mal mehr über die Details, wie Andrea ja auch schon schreibt. Dann kann vielleicht auch der ein oder andere blöde und schwer revidierbare Fehler vermieden werden.

Und noch eins.... FOTOS, FOTOS, FOTOS, da sind wir immer ganz wild drauf!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Ulrike1979 (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Hallo,

also zum Thema: Kapillarsperre:

Wie ihr sehen könnt, haben wir um die Ausgrabung herum einen kleinen erhöhten Rand laufen. Über diesen Rand soll die Folie laufen und dann wird sie mit schönen Platten festgemacht. 

Den Rand haben wir aus dem Grund erhöht, da bei uns ab und zu mal Kinder auf Besuch sind und mir war es wichtig, den Teich relativ kindersicher zu machen, ohne direkt nen Zaun drum herum bauen zu müssen. Da man mir mehrfach erzählt hat, dass eine leichte Randerhöhung schon dazu beitragen kann, dass Kinder in den Teich fallen, war mir die Erhöhung wichtig. Ob das wirklich stimmt, kann ich leider nicht sagen. Aber ich glaube mal fest daran und werde bei Besuch natürlich meine Augen offen halten!!! 

Als Folie haben wir einen 1mm dicke Folie ausgesucht. Der Fachhändler hat uns zwar erzählt, dass der Hersteller nicht vorschreibt, dass man ein Fleece nehmen muss, aber zur Sicherheit werden wir ein drunterlegen... nicht dass wir nachher ein Leck haben und die Fische auf dem Trockenen sitzen. 

Folgendes Set hat mein Mann gestern bestellt: 

Filter Set Bio Druckteichfilter

30.000 Liter Filter / 
8.200 l/h Eco-Teichpumpe / 
18W UVC Teichklärer
 800 l/h Springbrunnenpumpe

Zumindest hat uns ein Fachgeschäft dieses Set empfohlen... mal abwarten...


----------



## Ulrike1979 (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Hier habe ich nochmal ein Foto von unserem jetzigen kleinen Teich, der ja eigentlich nur Deko sein sollte, aber in dem dann Anfang des Jahres ein paar Goldfische eingezogen sind.

Ach ja, auch die Kräuterschnecke war eine Idee von mir und wurde innerhalb einer Woche von meinem Mann umgesetzt!


----------



## muh.gp (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Hallo,

wenn ich mir das Bild von der Kräuterschnecke anschaue und die Kreativität sehe... Ich bin mächtig gespannt auf euren Teich!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## macmarkus (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unser Teich*



Ulrike1979 schrieb:


> Da man mir mehrfach erzählt hat, dass eine leichte Randerhöhung schon dazu beitragen kann, dass Kinder in den Teich fallen, war mir die Erhöhung wichtig.




den satz musst du dir mal auf der zunge zergehen lassen. 

ich hätte deinem mann einen naturnahen teich empfohlen ... das gelände wäre ideal dafür gewesen. 
aber was dem einen sin uhl ...


----------



## Ulrike1979 (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unser Teich*

ups.... 

sollte natürlich heißen: "das Kinder NICHT in den Teich fallen".... 


um Gottes Willen... ich habe nichts gegen Kinder... ganz im Gegenteil....


----------



## lotta (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unser Teich*

hihi, Ulrike ,
 lass dich nicht verunsichern
... euer Teich , wird sicher chick, denke ich
mit dieser aufgebrachten Energie
Ich bin auf jeden Fall, sehr gespannt darauf ...und auf weitere Fotos
alles Gute


----------



## Kolja (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Hallo Ulrike,

das mit der Randerhöhung habe ich noch nie gehört. Was aber die Sicherheit ein wenig erhöhen kann, sind breite, flache Ufer oder evtl. ein Ufergraben. Bei Euch geht es ja schon steil hinab. Der Wall wirkt für mich sehr künstlich und ich würde mir evtl. eine andere, flachere Lösung überlegen.


----------



## pema (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Hallo Ulrike,
da kann ich mich der Andrea nur anschließen. Ehrlich gesagt, stellt für mich so ein kleiner Wall eher ein zusätzliches Sicherheitsrisiko (Stolpergefahr) für Kinder dar als ein Schutz.
Eine breite Flachwasserzone fände ich in dieser Hinsicht - und nicht nur in dieser...denk mal an die ganzen Pflanzen, die du dann setzen könntest - sinnvoller.
Im Pflanzenfilter darfst du die Pflanzen natürlich nicht mit Topf versenken. Sie sollen ja ein verzweigtes Wurzelwerk bilden. Eben so wenig solltest du Teicherde verwenden, sondern ein Sand-Lehm-Gemisch als Substrat. 
Lass deinen Mann mal buddeln und gib im entscheidenden Augenblick deine fach'frauliche' Meinung ab

petra


----------



## Ulrike1979 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Hallo ihr Lieben, 

also mittlerweile habe ich ein Bild vor mir, wie der erhöhte Bereich fertig aussehen soll und wie er  auch äußerlich gestaltet werden soll. 

Habe meinem Mann gerade die Infos mitgeteilt und mache mich nun morgen dran die Befestigung des Hochteiches - so nenne ich es mal - zu besorgen!!!!


So sah es heute morgen von oben aus... mein Mann ist gerade wieder fleißig am buddeln und hofft heute abend damit fertig zu werden.


----------



## Ulrike1979 (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Hallo,

mal so zwischendurch.... 


das Wasser läuft schonmal....


----------



## Doc (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Versuchen, die Falten noch zu minimieren   ... Wird aber schwer, wenn das Wasser schon drin ist.


----------



## Ulrike1979 (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Wir haben während des Befüllens immer noch die Falten ein Stück rausgezogen.... das ging ganz gut... bald ist der Teich endlich voll...


----------



## Doc (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Sehr fein  ... Habt Ihr auf den Wasserzähler geschaut?


----------



## macmarkus (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unser Teich*

schade, schade ... aber dennoch liebe grüße und viel spaß.


----------



## Ulrike1979 (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unser Teich*

was heißt hier schade, schade????


wir haben keinen Wasserzähler, aber wir schätzen, dass es so 12000 bis 14000 l sind!


----------



## Digicat (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Servus Ulrike

Herzlich Willkommen

Dein Mann scheint ja anleihen bei einem Maulwurf genommen zu haben , so schnell wie er den Teich gebuddelt hat .

Allerdings stellen sich bei mir ein paar Fragen ein, wenn ich Euer fertiges Werk sehe 


Wie bringt Ihr den Bodengrund und das Substrat in die Pflanzzonen ein
Wie kommt das Wasser in- und wieder aus dem "Hochteich" der ja als Pflanzenfilter dienen soll
Warum nur kleine Pflanzzonen beim Hochteich und nicht rundum mit verschiedenen Tiefen

Zur Technik hätte ich auch noch paar Fragen:

Wie wollt ihr die Pumpe verstecken
Wo soll den der Filter hin
Wozu dient die Springbrunnenpumpe

Zum Springbrunnen:
Falls ihr Seerosen wollt > die haben Wasser von oben garnet gerne. Also die Seerose schon mal nicht in den Bereich der Berieselung setzen.
Durch das Geplätscher reichert Ihr zwar ein wenig das Wasser mit O² an, treibt aber auch damit CO² aus. CO² ist sehr wichtig für das Pflanzenwachstum.

Ich würde die Springbrunnenpumpe wieder zurück bringen ...

Habt Ihr Euch schon überlegt was Ihr mit den vielen Jungfischen die mit großer Sicherheit Euren Teich bevölkern werden macht ?
Vielleicht nimmt sie Euch der Händler ab, bei dem Ihr die Filtersachen gekauft habt ... Bitte fragt nach ...
Ich hoffe Ihr könnt das Problem später gut lösen :beten


----------



## Ulrike1979 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Hallo, 

viele Fragen.... ich versuche mal sie zu beantworten! 


Wir haben in die Pflanzzonen Kies getan, in denen wir die Pflanzen dann einsetzen wollen. Vielleicht ein wenig kompliziert, wenn das Wasser schon im Teich ist, aber bei dem Wetter auf jeden Fall eine schöne Abkühlung! 

In den Hochteich kommt das Wasser durch eine kleine Pumpe, die das Wasser dahin befördert und es kann langsam wieder zurücklaufen in den Teich! 

Die Filter kommt  in unseren gemauerten Bachlauf. Da wird ein Hohlraum drunter entstehen, in dem die ganze Stromzufuhr kommt und wo auch die Filter etc. ihren Platz finden wird. Aus dem Filter raus, wird das Wasser später hochdrücken und in den Bachlauf reinlaufen. 

Die Pumpen kommen natürlich in den Teich. Dafür hat mein Mann extra beim Buddeln kleine "Abstellflächen" gelassen. 

Der Springbrunnen soll nur zur Deko dienen und ist separat schaltbar, so dass sie nur ab und zu laufen wird. 

Zum Thema Fisch:
Also auf jeden Fall werden unsere 4 kleinen Goldfische dort einziehen und ansonsten sind wir uns noch nicht ganz schlüssig, was dort noch für Fische reinsollen. Da müssen wir uns nochmal schlau machen... Aber wir spekulieren schon mit Kois.... 

mal schauen....


----------



## Digicat (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Servus Ulrike

Danke für die Antworten 

Also das Substrat habt Ihr schon eingebracht ... fehlen nur noch die Pflanzen, Richtig 
Naja, wieder eine schöne Abkühlung ...
Wieviele Pflanzen kommen eigentlich in den Teich  und welche 

Beim Hochteich ist mir noch nicht klar wie das Wasser in den Teich kommt 
Ein Wasserfall oder noch ein Bachlauf 
Man kann leider noch nix bauliches auf der Seite zum Teich erkennen, außer viel schwarze Folie.
Wie wollt Ihr die eigentlich vor der Sonne schützen 
Kommt die kleine Pumpe auch in den Teich 

Wegen der Fische, ja ... jetzt sind sie noch klein, aber ich bin sicher die werden auch wachsen und werden Unmengen an Fischerln bekommen. Da solltet ihr schon was machen, zumal Ihr ja sogar über Koi nachdenkt ...
Ich würde die Goldies aus gesundheitstaktischen Gründen sofort abgeben und gegen die Kois 1:1 austauschen. Mischbesatz im Falle einer Krankheit ist sehr schwer zu händeln.
Koi vertragen ein Medikament, Goldies nicht ... oder umgekehrt und separieren geht vielleicht nicht immer. Darüber solltet Ihr auch nachdenken.

Wenn Koi, dann bitte laßt Euch nicht durch die geringe Größe der Jungfische verleiten und zuviele in den Teich zu setzen. Die wachsen sehr schnell und ein Überbesatz, mit einhergehenden großen Keimdruck, den Euer Filterchen nicht standhält ist schnell passiert.

Also bitte mit Augenmaß und vorausschauend den Besatz wählen.


----------



## Doc (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Ich halte Koi und Goldfische und habe leider gerade eine Behandlung zusammen mit einem Koi-Doc durch. Oftmals ist es so, dass die Goldfische der Auslöser sind, aber natürlich auch andere Dinge. (Falten, in denen sich Keime bilden - Ecken, wo der Flow den Dreck nicht abtransportiert, etc.).

Laut Arzt ist es keinerlei Problem, Goldfische und Koi zusammen zu halten - Behandlungen eingeschlossen.

Ihr habt vll. einen kleinen Fehler gemacht, den Ihr evtl. bereuen werdet: Nicht in Schwerkraft mit Bodenabläufen gebaut ... aber es funktioniert auch so.

Wie tief ist der Teich an der tiefsten Stelle? 1m? ... Könnte auch eng werden ... wobei Koi sogar 1 Grad aushalten KÖNNEN, aber nicht sollten.


----------



## Ulrike1979 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Also, der Hochteich soll als natürlicher Wasserfall gehalten werden. Davor werden wir noch eine Wand mit Steinen aufbauen. Die Steine wollen wir aber erst dann positionieren, wenn die Pumpe auch läuft, so dass wir den natürlichen Lauf des Wassers einschätzen können und ggf. durch die Steine korrigieren können. 

Hmm.. wir hoffen zumindest, dass das so klappt... 

welche Pflanzen konkret in den Teich kommen, dass weiß ich ehrlich gesagt noch nicht. Werde die Tage mal losgehen und mir Pflanzen aussuchen. Möchte schon ein paar schöne Blühpflanzen dort haben. Also relativ schön bunt...:?

Wie gesagt, es ist ja auch noch lange nicht fertig. Die Tage wird der Bachlauf fertig gestellt und die Elektrik angeschlossen, die Pflanzen werden gepflanzt und unsere Steinen kommen an den Hochteich. 

In ca. 2 Wochen kommen dann unsere Terrassenplatten, die nochmals komplett um den Teich herumgehen sollen, unter denen dann auch die Teichfolie fixiert werden soll. 

Also noch ne Menge Arbeit, aber wir haben ja Zeit... und genießen schon heute den Blick auf die Baustelle in unserem Garten.


----------



## lotta (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Hallo Ulrike...
Ich finde, ihr habt euch da etwas sehr Schönes aufgebaut, 
in der kurzen Zeit, 
genießt noch den restlichen Sommer, mit dem Wassergeplätscher.
Ich liebe und genieße meinen Teich ebenso.
Viel Erfolg noch, bei der Fertigstellung


----------



## Ulrike1979 (13. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Hallo liebe Teichgemeinde

Nun darf sich auch mal der Mann zu Wort melden. Ich bin Nico, 34 Jahre.

Wir haben ja nun eine geraume Zeit nix mehr voneinander gehört.....aber unser Projekt ging ja weiter...einen Abschluß werden wir wohl vor dem Winter nicht mehr schaffen....es sind aber nur noch Kleinigkeiten zu machen.

Im Anhang haben wir noch ein paar aktuelle Bilder vom Stand der Dinge heute

Wie man sehen kann, mussten wir noch eine Menge Steine bewegen....im Endeffekt waren es 3 Tonnen Wallsteine (außen um das Filterbecken), 1 Tonne Trockenmauersteine (Wand des Filterbeckens im Teich), 1 Tonne Bruchsteine (im Bachlauf und Umrandung) sowie 1 Tonne Rhein-Buntkies (im Filterbecken und den Pflanzbereichen im Teich).

Nun versuche ich euch das auch noch mit der Technik zu erklären

Filterbecken:
 Wie auf den Bildern zu sehen, liegt das Pflanzenfilterbecken ca. 60 cm höher als der Teich.
Auf den Bildern kann man eine alte Milchkanne erkennen, auf einem anderen ist sogar ein Stück                   
schlauch zu erahnen. Das Teichwasser wird aus dem Teich mit einer Pumpe zum Ende des 
Filterbeckens gepumpt, wo es aus der Milchkanne fließt. Die Pumpe hat nur eine Fördermenge
von ca. 1.000 l/h. Das Becken an sich fasst ebenfalls ca. 1.000 l. Das Wasser kann somit durch 
das Filterbecken strömen und fließt hinter der Trockenmauer im Teich wieder zurück. Es ist also 
kein zusätzlicher Wasserfall oder Bachlauf (dafür ist die Wassermenge einfach zu gering).

Teich: 
Wie auf den Bildern zu sehen, haben wir einen gemauerten Bachlauf. Der Unterbau des Bachlaufes ist 
hohl und bietet somit Platz für die ganze Elektrik und die Filteranlage. Eine Pumpe (8.500l/h) fördert 
das Wasser in einen Druckfilter (ist für Teiche bis 30.000l ausgelegt), der wiederum fördert es weiter 
zum Ursprung des Bachlaufes. Unser Bachlauf wurde terassenförmig angelegt. Im Filter ist eine 
18 Watt UV-Lampe verbaut (sollte also im Zusammenspiel mit dem Fuilterbecken ausreichen. 
Weiterhin haben wir im Teich einen Oberflächenskimmer, Unterwasserbeleuchtung, 2 Belüfter und 
beleuchtete Schwimmkugeln verbaut (was tut man nicht alles für die DekoWünsche der Frau).

Pflanzen: 
Im Filterbecken sind hauptsächlich __ Schilf und Röhricht gepflanzt (ca. 100 Pflanzen). Außen herum 
sind da noch ein paar Blühpflanzen und Ranken. Ich weiß aber den Namen nicht In den 
Pflanzbereichen des Teiches sind ebenfalls Schilf und andere nützliche Wasserpflanzen angesiedelt 
worden. 2 tolle Seerosen haben wir auch noch......die sogar beide noch geblüht haben!

Außenbereich: 
Der Außenbereich soll, wie schon angefangen, mit Terrassenplatten ausgelegt werden.
Mit Blick von der Terrasse aus, werden sich einige am Anblick der Folie stören, dieses Stück 
Rasen, wird nächstes Jahr durch eine Holzterrasse ersetzt. Dann verschwindet die Folie auch noch


Nachdem also unsere Goldfische umgezogen waren, der Teich einmal gekippt war und sich nach einigen Wochen ein stabiles Gleichgewicht einstellte, sollten zusätzliche Bewohner dazukommen.
Hier entschieden wir uns für Goldorfen......die bei widerholtem Laichen der Goldfische den Bestand klein halten sollen:beten Und natürlich kamen noch einige Koi dazu......wir haben uns vorher nicht erkundigt, sind keine Fachleute auf diesem Gebiet gewesen und haben so nach dem Aussehen und Gefallen entschieden
Es sind einfach tolle Tiere.....und nun haben wir uns auch damit beschäftigt......

Ich denke die typischen Anfängerfehler habe ich umgangen......auch wenn die Kapillarsperre an manchen stellen einfach nicht umgangen werden konnte Der Teich behält sein Wasser, die Fische fühlen sich wohl...also auch für uns alles okay.

Wer noch Ideen hat oder Verbesserungsvorschläge...darf gerne was schreiben.
Wir sind für jeden Kommentar dankbar.


----------



## Ulrike1979 (17. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Unser Teich*

huhu.......

hat keiner ne Meinung dazu ????

Oder noch ein paar Tipps oder Anregungen????


LG
Nico


----------



## Zacky (17. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Hallo Nico.

Glückwunsch zu eurem "fast" fertigen Teichprojekt...das sieht doch alles schon schick aus...

...aber doch gibt es einen Wermutstropfen an der Sache...ich befürchte dein Teich wird recht schnell zu klein sein und der Filter auf Dauer dem Reinigungsaufwand des Teichwassers nicht standhalten. Auch wenn der Filter für gute 30000 l Teichvolumen ausgelegt ist, denke ich, das 10 Koi zzgl. der Orfen und Goldis für den Teich einfach zu viel sind. Wenn ihr euch mit dem Thema "Koi" befasst habt, werdet ihr doch sicherlich auch gelesen oder gehört haben, dass 10000 l für den 1.Koi und je 1000 l jeder weitere Koi an Platz und Lebensraum bräuchte. Es geht auch schon mit 5000 l für den 1.Koi, aber dann sollte die Filterung dem derzeit aktuellen High-Tech-Standard entsprechend sein. Ich hoffe und wünsche es euch auf jeden Fall, dass alles gut geht und der Teich sowie der Filter auch noch im kommenden Jahr durchhält. Denn leider ist es häufig so, dass manche Teiche einfach nicht für die Menge und Art an Fisch geeeignet sind und im nächsten Jahr der Teich schnell veralgt und unansehnlich wird. :beten ...muss nicht bei euch sein - ist aber häufiger zu lesen, das etwas gut geplantes mit vorsichtig ausgedrückt "unüberlegten" Fischbesatz nix wird...


----------



## Ulrike1979 (18. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Hallo Zacky,

erstmal danke für dein Kompliment.

Und dann zu den anderen Themen......ja sicherlich ist die Teichgröße nicht optimal für den Fischbesatz.
Die Goldfische werden bestimmt bald weichen......
Zum Filterthema hoffe ich das die Zusammenarbeit zwischen Filter und natürlichem Becken ausreicht. Das Filterbecken ist schon sehr bewachsen.
Und da ich noch aktiv am keschern bin....hoffe ich ebenfalls einen Beitrag zum gesunden Teich zu leisten, die Wasserwechsel spielen ja auch noch eine Rolle.

Wie hier schon öfter angesprochen wurde....baut man einen Teich ja nicht nur einmal



Ich werd auf alle Fälle die Wasserwerte im Auge behalten, dann denke ich sollte einem guten Teichklima und dem Wohlfühlfaktor der Fische nichts im Wege stehn.


----------



## troll20 (18. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Hallo Ulrike, ist doch schick geworden 

Nur eins versteh ich nicht 
Da ist ja noch soviel grünzeugs um den Teich, warum habt ihr den nicht größer gebaut?
Ob der Filter reicht , das wird die Zeit zeigen 

LG René


----------



## Ulrike1979 (19. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Hallo troll20,

naja......dafür das wir mit nem 90 Liter "Teich" an der Kräuterschnecke angefangen haben......und uns dann entschieden haben für 5 Goldfische ein neues zu Hause zu schaffen.....ist der Teich schon sehr passabel geworden

Wie oben gesagt......ist der ERSTE Teichbau


----------

